# M1 Carbine



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

So I scored a very good condition IBM M1 carbine a couple months ago at work at a steal. All the parts match and are in original condition minus the stock being refinished. I just got around to taking it home and giving it a "good" clean up. I usually clean my stuff at work where most of my solvents, oils, lubes ect. are, but I made do with some REM oil and and some Tetra gun grease.

I always thought having a carbine would be cool, but little did I know how much fun they are to shoot! It's something everyone should have....but they have gotten out of sight in price which is a shame.

Here are some pictures of the old girl, she was made inbetween Aug 1943 and May 1944. I wish these old things could talk.

O yeah I had to include a picture of the safe my wife "made" me buy. We're expecting our first/only little one and she wanted a safe before he got here, I'm a buy once cry once guy so we got a 72 gun. I'm trying to get the last bit of toys before he gets here and she cracks down on me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet...I've tried a few times through the years to buy an M1 and couldn't ever get one at a decent price. That safe is a GREAT investment.. Love the PT ad too !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That Canon 75-gun safe is being recalled. Seems they inexplicably reproduce firearms and can become overcrowded.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice looking rifle, fill it up before the new arrival.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I got this one for $600 which is still not cheap, but cheap for what they are bringing. Otherwise I wouldn't have picked it up.

The only problem with the safe is I put everything in there and all I could think is "I need more guns". I think you're onto something Glenway, I've bought three guns since the safe showed up. It's a sickness!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Agney5... Congratulations on your first child, don't say first/only or you'll jinx yourself.????..

Either I need a bigger safe or you need a bigger predator talk sticker.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Got my first deer with a military ordinance M1, it had the bomb with flame on it, and was my cousins. Yours should also have an ordinance symbol on it if it was original military equipment.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice rifle. Wouldn't mind one myself but the safe is full right now. Guess I need a bigger safe. Should have bought a 72 gun like you got.

Congratulations on the addition to the family. Now for the next 18 to 22 years you will have to slow down on filling the safe but after that - look out. Of course the young one will need something to go hunting with dad.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Always go for the big safe. I bought a 26 gun safe thinking it would be plenty large. Half of it is filled up with paperwork and other important stuff. You never have enough room for firearms. Will be buying a second safe.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I didn't really think I wanted a safe but I must admit it is nice. Thanks on the congrats, it was a little bit of a suprise, I didn't plan on having any but the wife wanted at least one little one. I'm still not adjusted to the idea yet, but I figure when the time comes I'll figure it out. I keep seeing all these "babies" having babies and I can't help but think "if they can do it I'll be alright".

The only bad part is affording a third persons gun apitite, the wife and I are bad enough. I can only imagine how it's going to be adding a little one, I'm already planning his first gun build. I guess I may not have a penny to my name when it's all said and done, but my kids college will be paid for and I'll be gun rich. :joy:


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I didn't really think I wanted a safe but I must admit it is nice. Thanks on the congrats, it was a little bit of a suprise, I didn't plan on having any but the wife wanted at least one little one. I'm still not adjusted to the idea yet, but I figure when the time comes I'll figure it out. I keep seeing all these "babies" having babies and I can't help but think "if they can do it I'll be alright".

The only bad part is affording a third persons gun apitite, the wife and I are bad enough. I can only imagine how it's going to be adding a little one, I'm already planning his first gun build. I guess I may not have a penny to my name when it's all said and done, but my kids college will be paid for and I'll be gun rich. :joy:


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

They are a blast, I desperately need one. I grew up hearing stories from the Pacific from my Grandfather who used them as a Marine in WW2.


----------

